

Show HN: Photolive - cmetlab
http://www.getphotolive.com/

======
ahsanhilal
I can view a lot of albums which are not mine; and I can view them because
people are confused about how the privacy settings for photo viewing facebook.
Does that mean that I should be able to download them? Please correct me if I
am wrong, but I do not think that is the way it should work.

~~~
cmetlab
Yes, as kefs already said, if you can view it you can download it (your
browser also does it every time you view one). Our app is merely to zip it
together.

